
Feedback for your Job Interview from a candidate - mtkocak
https://medium.com/@mtkocak/feedback-for-your-job-interview-from-a-candidate-6e7a0d89d93a#.4kjguvywm
======
koolba
> Hence you did not send me any feedback, and not hear from you, I decided to
> send you a feedback.

Most companies do not provide feedback for a rejected applicant because it's a
legal minefield. At best it's neutral. At worst, it's fodder for a
discrimination lawsuit.

> However the second round of interview, which I wasn’t expecting a technical
> one, was opposite. Interviewer was extremely disrespectful. In the first
> second I understood that he was prejudiced and going to ask amateur
> questions from his manners. A guy, without smiling and showing that he is
> not happy to meet a “different” eprson to interview, is not an uncommon type
> of interviewers I encounter.

Why would a technical second round be unfair?

> Asking questions on paper with a bic pen is extremely unprofessional, also
> improvisating questions on fly without preparing them is too.

Every interview I've done has been with a pen in my hand. I usually have a
prepared list of printed questions and make notes over the course of the
interview, sometimes to add notes about questions I'd like to follow up on at
the tail end of the interview.

> Other than that, asking syntax order of a left or right join, instead of the
> purpose of that to a candidate that says she worked one year as front-end
> engineer is forcing her to fail.

If the interview shows that the candidate can't express the proper syntax of
what I assume to be is a SQL JOIN then I think the interview was a success on
the part of the company.

> Aslo is extremely rude to comment, “oh you wrote a book about it explaining
> but you don’t remember the syntax?” with a mocking face.

That does seem pretty rude.

> Actually I am not interested with your company or your offer anymore, hence
> a accepted a different offer from abroad, I hope my feedback is going to be
> useful for your company, not to frustrate future candidates with your
> unprofessional behaviour.

This whole post, especially the last sentence, just sounds like sour grapes.

~~~
mtkocak
1\. They apologized. 2\. They give feedback but they said that they did not
finish the hiring process. 3\. Smile, say hello to the fellow human you
interviewing, show that you are happy to meet that person. 4\. Use a
whiteboard, not the smallest paper you found out of nowhere and do not
improvise questions. 5\. Respect candidates. 6\. Then tell me the exact syntax
of the "$x=5+5; echo $x.'hello';" but in assembly 8086 without repeating and
being informed in advance. If you fail, expect "Oh, you use computers but you
don't even know the CPU command set of the computer that you use everyday?"
with a mocking face. 7\. You can tell them that you don't remeber the syntax
and you were not working with assembly programming, say one year, and another
HR person comes and says "Oh, this is a success for company" 8\. I think you
are showing biased HR solidarity.

As a result of your response, I believe that you HR related people are cold
blooded, heartless creatures other than a human.

